# Do you own several animals, is it a bit of an obssesion...?



## J bath (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

Im writing from Twenty Twenty Television, the award winning production company behind series such as The Choir: With Gareth Malone (BBC Two), Worlds Strictest Parents (BBC Three) and Garrows Law (BBC One).

We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own.

We have a strong track record for thought-provoking documentary programmings, and are currently producing a series which aims to tell the untold story of what its like to experiece Hoarding, in all different forms.

I would to love to talk to anyone who is interested at more length.

My number is 02074242020 Ext (7795) or you can email me at [email protected]

It would be great to hear from you.
Thanks very much.
Jules


----------

